# Why's my snowblower have 2 oil fill caps?



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I just bought my first snow blower so I know nothing about them.

My snow blower appears to have two identical oil fill caps. See attached pics. According to the engine manual, the one on the same side as the dipstick is the oil fill hole. The manual makes no mention of the second one. In fact, the engine pictured in my manual seems to have some subtle differences from my engine, for one thing it has no second oil fill hole like mine does.

Is the second one just another way to fill the oil? In which case, why would they design 2 separate oil fill holes? Or is it for some other type of fluid?


----------



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmm I can't figure out how to add attachments to my post, I wanted to attach a picture of my engine.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

CrashMcWipeout said:


> Hmm I can't figure out how to add attachments to my post, I wanted to attach a picture of my engine.


i believe you will not be able to post pictures until you get like 10 posts or more. it's in the rules ( i am a noob to this forum also so this this problem came up with me)


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

What's the make and model of the snowblower and engine that you have?


----------



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

It's the 24" PowerSmart 212cc from Home Depot. There is no name on the engine.

On the engine manual, it says 200F(D)S and 210F(D)S. The snow blower came with 2 manuals, one for the snow blower and one for the engine.


----------



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

jbdesigns said:


> i believe you will not be able to post pictures until you get like 10 posts or more. it's in the rules ( i am a noob to this forum also so this this problem came up with me)


Thanks, I made 10 posts but still don't seem to have the option to add an attachment which is unfortunate because it would really help if I could show what my engine looks like.


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking at the homedepot website i don't see two oil fill caps in the picture.
There is Yellow oil fill, red gas fill on one side of the engine.
Where is the second oil fill on your machine?


----------



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

Aha after logging out and back in, I now see the attachments option.

Here are pics of my engine.

The engine pictured on the machine on HD's website appears to be slightly different. I'm guessing the company that makes them does small revisions to them and every batch HD receives is slightly different.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

those engines.....and many others are used on many different pieces of equipment , and in many configurations , its easier for the manufacturer to put the fill plugs on both sides than to build equipment specific blocks. for your machine.....i would just put oil down the dipstick tube until its at the proper level .


----------



## CrashMcWipeout (Oct 24, 2016)

nwcove said:


> those engines.....and many others are used on many different pieces of equipment , and in many configurations , its easier for the manufacturer to put the fill plugs on both sides than to build equipment specific blocks. for your machine.....i would just put oil down the dipstick tube until its at the proper level .


That makes a lot of sense, thanks.

I did fill it thru the dipstick tube, as both oil fill holes are located at awkward angles requiring a funnel with a long bendy nose, which I don't have. Filling with dipstick tube is much easier, though it gets the tube oily so I had to wait for the oil to settle to get a proper reading on the dipstick.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

CrashMcWipeout said:


> That makes a lot of sense, thanks.
> 
> I did fill it thru the dipstick tube, as both oil fill holes are located at awkward angles requiring a funnel with a long bendy nose, which I don't have. Filling with dipstick tube is much easier, though it gets the tube oily so I had to wait for the oil to settle to get a proper reading on the dipstick.


you may also notice two or three oil drain plugs, most snow blowers have an extension on one. the extension makes an oil change much less messy and keeps oil from getting into places it shouldnt be. ( if your machine doesnt have the extension....look into getting one, its well worth it.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> you may also notice two or three oil drain plugs, most snow blowers have an extension on one. the extension makes an oil change much less messy and keeps oil from getting into places it shouldnt be. ( if your machine doesnt have the extension....look into getting one, its well worth it.


Where would you get an extension? 

The Toro Single stage 721's don't have one.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

google drainzit


----------

